# Circuito regulador de luz



## rarwin (Sep 28, 2013)

Buenas,

Necesito que me echéis una mano en este tema.
Tengo una lámpara que ha dejado de funcionar. Tiene el circuito regulador de luz que os muestro en las fotografías.
El único componente que creo que se ha podido dañar es el TRIAC BTA 06-400B p*or_*q*ue* supongo que los condensadores y el diodo estarán bien. Tampoco creo que se haya dañado el potenciómetro ni la bobina. Aún así, si me decís la forma que hay para poder comprobar los distintos componentes, sería de agradecer.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!!

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2013)

Puede ser cualquier cosa , el triac , el diac , el potenciómetro.

Por el medio veo una soldadura fria.

Agarrá el tester y fijate en Google como se miden !

Saludos !


----------



## zopilote (Sep 28, 2013)

Si es un dimmer cuando se daña un triac, este casi siempre se pone en corto o explosiona.
 Por lo respecta el unico lugar que tiene posibilidades de malograrse (teniendo su carga sin alterarse) es el potenciometro.


----------



## pigma (Oct 5, 2013)

Te lo digo sin el animo de ofender, pero si supones cosas en electronica, no llegas a ningun lado. Lo que si se puede es descartar componentes por orden de fallas. Que hace o no hace tu regulador? dices que dejo de funcionar pero puedes ser mas especifico? no hace absolutamente nada o prende a veces o prende poco o...?


----------

